# fs: 2.5g tank



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

standard rectangle glass. great condiditon. used only for a few weeks for a betta.

$8


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

bump tttttt


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump ..


----------

